# Woman gives birth to healthy baby that grew in her abdomen



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Why is this interesting? Well, I think any kind of ectopic raises so many questions because in IVF implantation is the one of our biggest obstacles and I always wonder how an embryo can implant in tissue that hasn't gone through any of the changes that we are told are absolutely necessary to receive it- decidualisation, the implantation window etc etc. I also had a quick look at a cross-section of the abdomen and I can't see how a baby managed to fit in there, it's amazing.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2579097/Woman-gives-birth-healthy-baby-grew-ABDOMEN-not-womb.html


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

It's incredible - I wonder if it opens up new areas of investigations for women who have had hysterectomies?x


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

There must have been an amniotic sac regardless of what the article said, because surely the baby would need it to develop properly (this has been edited as post below pointed out I wasn't making sense!)?


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

Incredible. Without modern science, baby would not be born and mother is at risk.

helenff: surely, baby receives oxygenated blood through the placenta? 

But without the amniotic sac, baby is hanging around with intestines, spleen, liver, lungs! This also makes delivery a bit more challenging.


----------



## helenff (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry, you're right, but I thought they also swallowed/used amniotic fluid to develop their lungs etc? But I may be completely wrong!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

It's very rare but it does happen. This case was even more unusual because it was triplets (two grew in the uterus and one outside): http://findingeve.wordpress.com/2008/12/30/rare-ectopic-pregnancy-again/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

